# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Magnum labs and ice pharma?

## Johndevin2021

Anyone have experience with magnum laboratories or ice pharmaceuticals brand??

----------


## Johndevin2021

Or zerox pharmaceuticals ?? Ashop is saleing the 3

----------

